# Whats the difference Firestorm380 ,Thunder,Bresa 380 ACP ?



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

I have done my homework read the reviews watched the videos ,I'm prepare to Purchase my first auto matic handgun, after years of being a revolver Guy ,I want a Bersa 380 for a CC&W Firearm.but I have a question ,my choice is the Bersa ACP its total Matte Black ,but its a tad confusing,what is the difference or is there one You have the Firestorm,Thunder and the Bersa 380ACP..appreciate some clearification.I've checked my local Firearms dealers locally and looks like it will be a internet Purchase as well ,Thats something I have never done as well...Thks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome.......................first, I don't think that you are purchasing an automatic handgun........second, if you google each firearm and look for Wikepedia, it will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

berettabone said:


> Welcome.......................first, I don't think that you are purchasing an automatic handgun........second, if you google each firearm and look for Wikepedia, it will tell you what you need to know.


Sorry..


----------



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

berettabone said:


> Welcome.......................first, I don't think that you are purchasing an automatic handgun........second, if you google each firearm and look for Wikepedia, it will tell you what you need to know.


Forgot the SEMI---The reason I ask was ACP is the round and I understood that but its still confusing the guns are in the Thunder series which I already Knew as well..I'll contact bersa Thanks anyway..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The .380 auto and the .380 acp (auto colt pistol) are one and the same...............


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

they are all the same gun just different dimensions
and bersa is a good gun
according to what i read


----------



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank You Appreciated,This is my First semi automatic Firearm,The Bersa is My choice for many reasons ,price,Reliability,Warranty,Durability,certainly according to some I've spoken too a entrance level firearm in line with the price but moving from a Revolver to The Bersa I feel is right up my alley at the present time..


----------



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

All the best with your choice. I've had a Bersa Model 83 for over 20 years and its been a FANTASTIC handgun. Bersa is a great choice and I don't think you can go wrong. Get two of them while you're at it!!! All the best.


----------



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone..


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Airbrush, I have the Bersa Thunder in 380, and love it. I bought it and really liked how nice it was in my hands. They decided to import the Bersa Thunder .22 again ( I guess they were not available for quite a while), and I had to check it out. Needless to say I now have both Bersas and they have been pretty much flawless.
My 380:









My .22:









I added the wood grips to both of them, it really helped to fill the hand.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to several gunshops today and saw the Bersa's kinda overpriced, it was crazy. We got a Taurus TCP .380 738 for about $100 less then you could get a Makerov or a Bersa (or even a Kel-tec P32/ P3ats), usually its the other way around.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bersa versus Firestorm*

First off they are made by the same company.

Internally they are identical pistols.

Externally the Firestorm 380 has a round trigger guard,,,
While the Bersa Thunder 380 has a "combat" style trigger guard.

There is some difference in the rear sight,,,
My Bersa Thunder 380 has an adjustable rear sight,,,
I'm not quite certain what the difference is for the Firestorm.

Other than that I don't see more differences.

My Bersa Thunder 380 and Thunder 22 have been flawless performers.










Aarond

.


----------



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

I believe buying 2 would be a great idea .22's are just plain fun and Great for Practice aaron .beautiful firearms you all have,and I love my 38 Detective special but its has too much sentimental value and is in too good of shape for everyday carry wear and tear


----------

